# Good News from Scan



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi girls,

I just wanted to share my good news with you.  Basically had my day12 follicle tracking scan today and have got 4 follicles:

1 Follicle at 16mm
1 Follicle at 14mm
1 Follicle at 14mm
1 Follicle at 9mm

I have to go back for another scan on Friday which by then the follicles should have grown by 4mm.

Nurse said that I might actually ovulate with the 16mm one as by then it will be 20mm but she said that its more likely that the 14mm ones will be 18mm meaning that they will be ready to be induced on Friday and will be released on Saturday evening.

So its all very good.

We Bd'd yesterday so I think that we will BD tomorrow evening and then probably on Saturday.

Do you think it would be too much to BD every day or would we weaken Dhs sperm??  He has an ok count but probably will feel rather empty if we BD everyday.

Also the nurse said that she is concerned that this is cycle 6 of Clomid and that I have 3 more cycles of Clomid taking me to a total of 9 cycles.  She said that she does not like to give her patients more than 6 cycles of Clomid - what do you think??  Bearing in mind that it only started to make me ovulate on Cycle 4 and 5 due to adding Metformin to the picture.

Your advise is appreciated.

Luv

Tweets xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

That's great news...fingers crossed you get more than the one mature follie...

As for BDing every day, we were told to get jiggy every day, at the very least every other day...there is no such thing as "weakening" a man's sperm as mature sperm are constantly being produced...it never stops...by BDing as frequently as possible it means that the sperm is always fresh.

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Great news Tweets!  best of luck to you    

Thought I'd mention that I've been given upto 12 months of clomid.  Like you I didn't ovulate for several months of the 8 months I have done so far!  xxx


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Another question - the nurse said that if I ovulate from the now 16mm follie she can always induce the other two that are now 14mm.  Is this correct info?  I read somewhere that this is not possible and that your body absorbes the other follies??


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

If left naturally & the main follie ruptured, then the others would have to rupture & release eggs within 24hours...if there is only one mature follie that ruptures the other smaller ones may not have time to mature & release egg so get reabsorbed back into body & "die" (so to speak)...basically if mature one has already reached 18/20mm & other two have only grown to 16mm then the main one could rupture naturally & the other two wouldn't have had time to mature & burst....does that make sense ?

If you are having trigger jab then this can induce ovulation in the other follies but I think this would have to be done before the main follie actually ruptures (although don't take my word for it).

I've had several follies each month but only 2 mature ones which have released eggs within 24 hours of each other...the smaller follies haven't matured in time so have just "died".

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Natasha,

So do you reckon that I should have had my HCG injection tomorrow instead of Friday  Im scared of wasting this month.

Or Do you suggest that we BD everyday just in case?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I can't really say what's best for you...can you not speak to your consultant & discuss with him ?
I've never had the hcg jab cos I ovulate naturally & am on clomid to boost things so bit of a different situation...I did speak to my consultant about it but he said there was not much point as I responded well to clomid & not had problems with ovulation before...I think it's entirely up to you but if you're concerned then please do try to speak to your consultant...can you phone him (or email him )

I'd still get plenty of  regardless as the swimmers can live for several days inside you...

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Thank you - will make sure we BD loads and just hope for the best.

Luv

tweets xx


----------

